# Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (Edit: Gamestar UND c't Test + mehr Benchergebnisse)



## Ob4ru|3r (21. April 2012)

*Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* ​Wie jedem bekannt sein dürfte, erhalten bei diversen Fachmagazinen und Zeitschriften die Abonnenten der Print-Ausgabe ihr Exemplar für gewöhnlich noch vor dem offiziellen Verkauf im freien Handel, so auch bei den Publikationen der Computec Media AG (PC Games, PCGH ..). Nun hat die Konkurrenz von IDG mit ihrem Magazin GameStar in ihrer aktuellen Ausgabe - die turnusmässig ihr Heft an Abonnenten am Samstag vor dem offiziellen Erstverkaufstag (letzter Mittwoch eines Monats) ausliefern - bereits einen Test von Intels neuer Plattform Ivy Bridge abgedruckt. Das Brisante: Das NDA dürfte eigentlich noch nicht gefallen sein, da noch auf keiner Website ein Test verfügbar ist, mit ihrer früheren Auslieferung an Abonnenten hat die GameStar also indirekt das NDA gebrochen.
Zumal die GameStar vom 23. April als Launch-Day (und damit wohl auch Fall des NDA) spricht. Nun ist der Autor dieser Zeilen u.a. Abonnent der GameStar, und damit im Besitz der darin enthaltenen Benchmarks. Aufgrund von Copyright etc. können nicht einfach Grafik fotografiert und hier eingestellt werden, daher ein paar Testergebnisse in Textform:
*Performance **(Spiele):

* ​  Getestet mit: GTX 680. Unterm Strich setzt sich der neue 3770K gegen seinen Vorgänger 2700K im Performancerating (Spiele: Batman AC, Anno 2070, F1 '11, Hawx 2, Skyrim) mit 125,7 zu 123,6 FPS (1680x1050) und 103,8 zu 103 FPS (1920x1080) nur knapp durch. In allen Benchmarks liegt der 3770K damit nur leicht vorne, am deutlichsten in Anno mit 114 zu 104 und 103 zu 95 FPS, und liegt sogar hinter dem 2700K in F1 2011 mit 86 zu 94 FPS in beiden Auflösungen (Limitierung durch die GPU), ebenso in Skyrim, wo der 3770K dem 2700K in besagten Settings mit 71,5 zu 72 und 69,9 zu 70,8 FPS knapp unterliegt, wobei auch hier die GPU anhand der knappen Werte zu limitieren scheint. 

*Anno 2070 (1680x1050 / 1920x 1080, High Details, DX11):*

Core i7 3770K: 114 / 103 FPS
Core i7 2700K: 104 / 96 FPS
Core i5 2500K: 102 / 92 FPS
FX 8150: 79 / 75 FPS
PII X6 1100T: 69 / 66 FPS
PII X4 980 BE: 70 / 68 FPS
FX 4170: 71 / 68 FPS
FX 6100: 65 / 62 FPS
*

Batman: Arkham City **(1680x1050, PhysX aus / 1920x 1080 PhysX normal, High Details, DX11):*

Core i7 3770K: 131 / 47 FPS
Core i7 2700K: 129 / 46 FPS
Core i5 2500K: 126 / 45 FPS
FX 8150: 91 / 27 FPS
PII X6 1100T: 92 / 29 FPS
PII X4 980 BE: 93 / 26 FPS
FX 4170: 91 / 70 FPS
FX 6100: 82 / 23 FPS
*F1 2011* *(1680x1050 / 1920x 1080, Max Details, DX11):*

Core i7 3770K: 86 / 86 FPS
Core i7 2700K: 94 / 94 FPS
Core i5 2500K: 92 / 91 FPS
FX 8150: 59 / 57 FPS
PII X6 1100T: 55 / 54 FPS
PII X4 980 BE: 62 / 59 FPS
FX 4170: 58 / 56 FPS
FX 6100: 51 / 50 FPS
*HAWX 2 (1680x1050 / 1920x 1080, High Details, DX11):*

Core i7 3770K: 226 / 213 FPS
Core i7 2700K: 219 / 208 FPS
Core i5 2500K: 214 / 202 FPS
FX 8150: 170 / 163 FPS
PII X6 1100T: 162 / 154 FPS
PII X4 980 BE: 155 / 150 FPS
FX 4170: 149 / 143 FPS
FX 6100: 145 / 142 FPS
*Skyrim (1680x1050 / 1920x 1080, High Details, DX9):*

Core i7 3770K: 71,5 / 69,9 FPS
Core i7 2700K: 72 / 70,8 FPS
Core i5 2500K: 67,6 / 64,5 FPS
FX 8150: 45,3 / 43,2 FPS
PII X6 1100T: 51,6 / 49,6 FPS
PII X4 980 BE: 55,3 / 53,1 FPS
FX 4170: 45 / 44,8 FPS
FX 6100: 40,1 / 38,9 FPS

*
Performance Rating* *(1680x1050 / 1920x 1080):*

Core i7 3770K: 125,7 /103,8 FPS
Core i7 2700K: 123,6 / 103 FPS
Core i5 2500K: 120,3 / 98,9 FPS
FX 8150: 88,9 / 73 FPS
PII X6 1100T: 85,9 / 70,5 FPS
PII X4 980 BE: 87,1 / 71,2 FPS
FX 4170: 82,8 / 67,8 FPS
FX 6100: 76,8 / 63,2 FPS
* Performance (Syn. Benches):*​ 
Im Cinebench 11.5 liegt der 3770K nur gleichauf mit dem 2700K mit 7,6 Punkten, im x264 Benchmark gibt es auch nur einen hauchdünnen Vorsprung zum 2700K mit 41,7 zu 40,7 FPS.
*Cinebench 11.5:*

Core i7 3770K: 7,6
Core i7 2700K: 7,6
Core i5 2500K: 5,9
FX 8150: 6,0 
PII X6 1100T: 5,9
PII X4 980 BE: 4,4
FX 4170: 3,5
FX 6100: 4,1

*
x264 HD Benchmark (Pass 1):*

Core i7 3770K: 41,7
Core i7 2700K: 40,7
Core i5 2500K: 31,7
FX 8150: 37,1
PII X6 1100T: 32,9
PII X4 980 BE: 25,1 
FX 4170: 22,4
FX 6100: 28,7

 *Stromverbrauch:*​ 
Noch mit am Interessantesten dürfte der Stromverbrauch sein, für die minimal schnellere Leistung benötigt der Ivy Bridge Chip erwartungsgemäss weniger Saft: Der Ganze PC verbraucht im Idle 73 und unter Last (Anno 2070) 285 Watt (gegenüber dem Verbrauch eines 2700K: 74/297W). Ein AMD FX 8150 kommt in diesem Szenario auf stolze 82/372 Watt. Die Gamestar kommentiert die neue CPU entsprechend mit den Worten "Stagnation auf hohem Niveau". Ein OC Test wurde nach erstem Überfliegen des Artikels nicht durchgeführt.
*Stromaufnahme Gesamtes System, Idle / Last (Anno 2070):*

Core i7 3770K: 73 / 285 W
Core i7 2700K: 74 / 297 W
Core i5 2500K: 72 / 284 W
FX 8150: 82 / 372 W
PII X6 1100T: 84/ 319 W
PII X4 980 BE: 82 / 315 W
FX 4170: 80 / 317 W
FX 6100: 80/ 295 W
Gamestar listet die neuen CPU folgendermassen: 3770K (330€), 3770 (310€), 3570K (230€), 3550 (320€), 3450 (200€), zum Rest des Lineups fehlen die Preisangaben.
*
Edit: Alle Benchmarks aufgelistet.
Quelle: Gamestar Print 06/12 (Abo-Version)*
*
c't Test
*​
User 1a2b3c4d5e hat ausserdem den Ivy Bridge Test aus der kommenden c't (welche damit ebenfalls vor Fall des NDAs Benchmarks an ihre Abonnenten veröffentlichen):
*Tests:
*Kernelbench Fedora17
i7-3770K: 14830 pts
i7-2700K: 13789 pts
FX-8150: 12980 pts

Cinebench 11.5 x64   1/8 Threads
i7-3770K: 1,65/7,49 pts
i7-2700K: 1,59/7,27 pts
FX-8150: 1,03/5,99 pts

BAPCo Sysmark 2012
i7-3770K: 197 pts
i7-2700K: 186 pts
FX-8150: 133 pts

3DMarkVantage
i7-3770K: 4035 pts
i7-2700K: 2270 pts

Spec CPU 2006  int_rate/fp_rate
i7-3770K: 150/124 pts
 i7-2700K: 134/108 pts
FX-8150: 130/97 pts

*Leistungsaufnahme*
idle/CPU-Last (Gesamtsystem: CPU mit IGP, Netzteil, RAM, SSD, Tastatur, Maus)
i7-3770K: 23/104 W
  i7-2700K: 24/134 W
 FX-8150: 36/197 W

*Fazit:*
ca. 6% günstiger (i7-3770K vs i7-2700K)
ca. 3-7% schneller
23% niedrigere Leistungsaufnahme unter Last


Quelle: c't 10/2012 S.90-92


----------



## Micha1994 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Danke für die News (:

@Ivy.. also irgendwie überzeugt sie mich gar nicht. Bei der kaum merklichen Mehrleistung für sehr viel mehr Geld ?! Würds bei mir wohl doch 2600 oder 2700


----------



## gramallama (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Gleiche Leistung bei etwas geringerer Leistungsaufnahme....nichts Weltbewegendes  und dazu kostet der auch noch 50€ mehr...

Ich bin auf die Tests der PCGH gespannt, die gefallen mir eh am Besten.


----------



## Snake7 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Der Stromverbrauch ist sehr interessant, hier aber nicht zu finden
Ich sehe weder System noch NT noch sonst irgendwas


----------



## LordRevan1991 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Prinzipiell reicht es ja zu wissen, wie viel weniger Ivy Bridge gegenüber Sandy Bridge verbraucht, und das gibt er ja an. Der ist für meine Begriffe erstaunlich gering ausgefallen, aber warten wir erstmal die ausführlichen Tests ab.
Dass sich Leistungsmässig nicht viel verändert war abzusehen, es ist ja ein Die-Shrink mit kleineren Verbesserungen. Das eigentlich interessante ist eher die integrierte GPU, zu der kein Wort verloren wird - die soll nämlich laut Intel deutlich an Leistung und Funktionen zunehmen. Für den Desktop-PC irrelevant (außer, man hat einen Dualbetrieb à la Lucid Virtu um Strom außerhalb des Zockens zu sparen), für Laptops sehr wichtig (und ich will mir bald einen zulegen ).


----------



## christian.pitt (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

ich glaube mal, dass IDG nie wieder irgendetwas vorzeitig von intel erhalten wird


----------



## Soylent (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Die mobilen Ivys werden interessant. Ein Ultrabook mit ner SSD und nem guten Ivy bei sehr geringem Stromverbrauch. Traumhaft.  

Dass auf dem Desktop keine Wunder passieren, war zu erwarten, sind die Sandys doch schon so unglaublich leistungsstark.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Das ist exakt das was ich erwartet habe.
Ivy Bridge ist nur minimal schneller als Sandy bei gleichem Takt.
Die Pro Takt Leistung ist also praktisch gar nicht gestiegen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Die Leistung habe ich erwartet, aber von den Einsparungen beim Stromverbrauch hatte ich mir deutlich mehr erhofft als die paar Watt... 

Tja, so sieht's leider aus, wenn man keine Konkurrenz hat. Stillstand und Stagnation. Hoffentlich kommt der Piledriver wenigstens ansatzweise an die Leistung ran...


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Für Haswell sehe ich auch nichts. Da wird wieder die Grafik aufgebohrt und es kommen neue Befehlssätze dazu. Das war es dann sicher.


----------



## Skysnake (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Jup, bei der iGPU müssen Sie halt gewaltig aufholen im Vergleich zu AMD. Ein klarer Rückstand schmeckt Intel halt gar nicht 

Fragt sich nur, ob sich Haswell für SB Besitzer lohnen wird, oder ob man noch länger warten wird müssen, wenn man ein Gamer ist, und eh die dezidierte GPU benutzt.

Für alle anderen wird Haswell wegen der gestiegenen GPU-Power natürlich ein Segen sein.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, ob sich Haswell für SB Besitzer lohnen wird, oder ob man noch länger warten wird müssen, wenn man ein Gamer ist, und eh die dezidierte GPU benutzt.



Glaube ich nicht.
Das siehst du irgendwie daran dass Ivy E erst 2013 kommt. Also erst dann wenn Haswell für Sockel 1150 schon am Markt ist.
Wäre der CPU Part sehr leistungsstark würde er die Hexacore von Sandy E angreifen.
Ich glaube nicht dass Intel bei sich selbst wildern will. Die wollen ihre teure Plattform auch verkaufen.
Daher denke ich persönlich dass Intel bei Haswell eine Menge in den GPU Part stecken wird. Darum geht es und auch nicht für den Desktop sondern eben für den Mobilen Markt.
Der CPU Part bekommt neue Befehlssätze und das war es dann.
Vielleicht ein paar Prozent mehr Pro Takt Leistung. Die ist aber dann eher zufällig als gewollt.


----------



## EpicFail (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht.
> Das siehst du irgendwie daran dass Ivy E erst 2013 kommt. Also erst dann wenn Haswell für Sockel 1150 schon am Markt ist.
> Wäre der CPU Part sehr leistungsstark würde er die Hexacore von Sandy E angreifen.
> Ich glaube nicht dass Intel bei sich selbst wildern will. Die wollen ihre teure Plattform auch verkaufen.
> ...



Mich als SB-E Besitzer freuts
Dann warn die 580€ gut angelegt, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die SB-E nur von den Ivy-E 8 Kernern (sollte es welche geben) geschlagen werden (die 6 Kerner sollten ja ungefähr gleich schnell bleiben, bei geringerem Stromverbrauch), und man somit nächstes Jahr auch noch eine mit den Top-Modellen konkurenzfähige CPU besitzt


----------



## Rizoma (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Die Leistung habe ich erwartet, aber von den Einsparungen beim Stromverbrauch hatte ich mir deutlich mehr erhofft als die paar Watt...
> 
> Tja, so sieht's leider aus, wenn man keine Konkurrenz hat. Stillstand und Stagnation. Hoffentlich kommt der Piledriver wenigstens ansatzweise an die Leistung ran...



Du darfst nicht alles aus Gamer sicht sehen denn Stillstand und Stagnation ist dies auf keinen Fall sie haben eben nur an einer anderen Baustelle gearbeitet wo der Konkurrent stärker ist. Denn sie APU´s sind derzeit ein Renner die AMD schön Kohle bringen.


----------



## FreezerX (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Kurz gesagt, in den Spielen im Schnitt 1,7% (1680*1050) schneller, im Cinebench und x264 gemittelt 1,2% schneller und 1W (Idle) bzw. 12W (Last) weniger Verbrauch.
Damit bleibt CPU-seitig eigentlich alles beim Alten. Nur der niedrigere Stromverbrauch ist einigermaßen deutlich. Dieser wird jedoch _angeblich_ bei Übertaktung von Sandy und Ivy aufgezehrt.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*



EpicFail schrieb:


> Mich als SB-E Besitzer freuts
> Dann warn die 580€ gut angelegt [...] und man somit nächstes Jahr auch noch eine mit den Top-Modellen konkurenzfähige CPU besitzt


 
Das gleiche denke ich mir übrigens mit meinem "Mittelklasse i7" 
Nur dass meine Plattform vor einem halben Jahr nicht mal halb so viel gekostet hat 

Und mit ein wenig Undervolten verbraucht ein Sandy noch weniger, als so ein Ivy


----------



## matti30 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

und Ivy kann man auch ein wenig undervolten....


----------



## jojo0077 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Hm ok wenn die Werte stimmen ist Ivy echt entäuschend. Von dieser "tollen und inovativen" 22nm-Fertigung hätte ich sehr viel mehr erwartet.
Mal abwarten was die kommenden Tests so sagen...


----------



## kühlprofi (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

noob cpu


----------



## neflE (21. April 2012)

So hab ich's auch erwartet 
Teurer, kleiner, stromsparender, gleich gut.

Ich hab in letzter Zeit vielen Leuten bei PC Zusammenstellungen geraten nicht auf Ivy zu warten, weil man da schon so ein par Monate werten muss, damit die Preise gleich auf sind.

Aber wer jetzt schon ein Z77 oder ähnliche Board hat, kann dann ja später bei bedarf kaufen. 

Interessant wären eigentlich dann die neuen Chipsätze, aber naja ich Kauf erst beim nächsten Tock  (war doch ein Tick, oder)
Denn beim Tock ist dann hoffentlich nicht nur der Stromverbrauch noch besser, sondern auch die Leistung für Gamer.

Was mich aber noch interessiert sind die Kleineren CPUs, denn da kommt es in Bürorechnern, HTPCs usw auf Leistung und Abwärme an, und auch auf die Integrierte Grafik.


@Gamesstar: Autschn!


----------



## FreezerX (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Heute habe ich übrigens eine Chip Printausgabe in die Hand bekommen, in der steht was von Ivy Bridge zu erwarten ist.
Die schreiben von 40% Mehrleistung  und in einem Onlineartikel steht, dass die Ivy Bridge Prozessoren nur noch 77W, statt 95W aus der Dose ziehen.


----------



## 1a2b3c4d5e (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

In der aktuellen c't (10/2012 von heute) ist ebenfalls ein Ivy-Test drin (die halten sich dann wohl auch nicht an das NDA)

*Tests:
*Kernelbench Fedora17
i7-3770K: 14830 pts
i7-2700K: 13789 pts
FX-8150: 12980 pts

Cinebench 11.5 x64   1/8 Threads
i7-3770K: 1,65/7,49 pts
i7-2700K: 1,59/7,27 pts
FX-8150: 1,03/5,99 pts

BAPCo Sysmark 2012
i7-3770K: 197 pts
i7-2700K: 186 pts
FX-8150: 133 pts

3DMarkVantage
i7-3770K: 4035 pts
i7-2700K: 2270 pts

Spec CPU 2006  int_rate/fp_rate
i7-3770K: 150/124 pts
 i7-2700K: 134/108 pts
FX-8150: 130/97 pts

*Leistungsaufnahme*
idle/CPU-Last (Gesamtsystem: CPU mit IGP, Netzteil, RAM, SSD, Tastatur, Maus)
i7-3770K: 23/104 W
  i7-2700K: 24/134 W
 FX-8150: 36/197 W

*Fazit:*
ca. 6% günstiger (i7-3770K vs i7-2700K)
ca. 3-7% schneller
23% niedrigere Leistungsaufnahme unter Last


Quelle: c't 10/2012 S.90-92

Ein Test der mobilen Ivy-CPUs ist auch noch drin (hab ich aber noch nicht gelesen)


----------



## FreezerX (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Die Ergebisse aus der c't sehen ja schon eindeutiger aus. Stimmen eigentlich die Punkte im 3DMark Vantage? Wie kommt die fast doppelte Geschwindigkeit zustande? 
Gut finde ich ja, das die Preise gleich bleiben. In Anbetracht der Leistung vom Bulldozer sehr fair.


----------



## GF3lla (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

In der aktuellen PC Games ist auch bereits ein kurzer Artikel mit einer kleinen Tabelle abgedruckt:

3770k gegen 2700k:

Anno 2070 +15%
BF3: +0%
Dirt 3: 0+%
Shogun 2:  +10%
Starcraft 2: +12%
Skyrim:  +7%

Im Schnitt also +7%


----------



## 1a2b3c4d5e (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*



> Stimmen eigentlich die Punkte im 3DMark Vantage? Wie kommt die fast doppelte Geschwindigkeit zustande?



3DMark testet ja auch/vor allem die GPU - und da hat Intel mit dem Tick+ deutliche Fortschritte gemacht (deshalb gibts auch keine Vergleichswerte vom Bulldozer)


----------



## 1a2b3c4d5e (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

noch als kleine Ergänzung:
die HD6550D eines Llanos A8-3850 hat im 3DMarkVantage 3776pts
GeForce GT 430 4300pts
Radeon HD 5570 4500pts

3DMark11:
i7-3770K: 757 pts
A8-3850: 994 pts

und viele Bildfehler bei der HD4000 im 4ten Test des 3DMark 11 (vermutung der c't: Treiberprobleme)

Quelle: c't


Ergänzung: 
BF3 hat in FullHD 12fps, in 720p 22fps und in 800x600  30 fps
Dirt3: Full-HD niedrige Details 30fps
Skyrim ebenfalls


----------



## GoldenMic (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Naja die Werte sind nicht rosig, eigentlich sollte man da wirklich überlegen ob man nicht lieber zu Sandy greift und dadurch Geld spart.
Mal den PCGH Test abwarten.


----------



## FreezerX (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*



1a2b3c4d5e schrieb:


> 3DMark testet ja auch/vor allem die GPU - und da hat Intel mit dem Tick+ deutliche Fortschritte gemacht (deshalb gibts auch keine Vergleichswerte vom Bulldozer)


 
Ahh, dann ist es selbstverständlich. Das Sandy Bridge und Ivy Bridge integrierte Grafik besitzen habe ich glatt vergessen (wen wundert es auf PC*G*H  )
Der Vergleich mit dem A8 überrascht mich aber trotzdem noch positiv.




GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja die Werte sind nicht rosig, eigentlich sollte man da wirklich überlegen ob man nicht lieber zu Sandy greift und dadurch Geld spart.
> Mal den PCGH Test abwarten.



In wenige Monaten wird sich das erübrigen. Die Ivy Modelle werden die Sandy Modelle einfach preislich ersetzen und bieten das Feature von geringer Mehrleistung und weniger Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## ralle_h (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Danke für den Post!

Wen Stromverbrauch und OC Performance interessiert, darf einen Blick in
[User-Review] Ivybridge vs. Sandybridge Lukü OC Review (2500k vs. 3570k) werfen!


----------



## Westcoast (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

ehrlich gesagt haut mich ivybridge nicht um. kaum mehr leistung, bischen weniger verbrauch und das schlimme meist schlechteres OC als sandybridge. 
gibt einige sandys die auf 4,8ghz laufen und der ivybridge macht bei 4,5ghz meist schluss. wenn es soweiter geht, werde ich meine Core I5 750 behalten, bis er kaputt geht. 
ja ok die cpu leistung von heute ist ausreichend für games, aber wenn man sli oder crossfire nutzt, muss man selbst an der cpu handanlegen und übertakten.

eine cpu auf standardtakt ist für sli und crossfire weniger geeignet oder besser gesagt bei highendkarten zu langsam, wenn man die ganze kraft entfalten möchte.

Piledriver wird bischen weniger verbrauchen und die taktleistung wird leicht erhöht, es ist ja die rede von 4ghz ohne turbo.
an ivybridge und sandybridge wird bulldozer II nicht herankommen. es gibt viele die office betreiben und eine intelgpu brauchen aber spieler brauchen dies nicht. 
ich möchte mal einen schönen 6 kerner oder 8 kerner von intel für den mainstreammarkt, wo ich nicht 550 euro bis 1000 euro bezahlen brauch. 

mal schauen was die neuen konsolen verändern werden.


----------



## Ralf345 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Performance (Syn. Benches):[/B] Im Cinebench 11.5 liegt der 3770K nur gleichauf mit dem 2700K mit 7,6 Punkten, im x264 Benchmark gibt es auch nur einen hauchdünnen Vorsprung zum 2700K mit 41,7 zu 40,7 FPS.




Das zeigt doch wieder nur, dass Gamestar noch lernen muss richtig zu testen. Ein i7-2700k erreicht rund 7 Punkte in CB11.5. Quellen: 
Intel Core i7-2700K Sandy Bridge 3.5 GHz CPU Review - Cinebench R11.5 - Legit Reviews
Test: Intel Core i7-2700K
Au-Ja! - Intel Core i7-2700K - Für ein paar Megahertz mehr - 5/13

i7-2600k kommt auf 6,85 etwa, da kann ein 100 Mhz schnellerer 2700k nicht auf 7,6 Punkte kommen. Cinebench liegt Ivy Bridge verhältnismäßig gut, in allen Leaks 5-10% vor Sandy Bridge. Somit kann man die restlichen Benchmark genauso in die Tonne hauen, zumal einiges unlogisch erscheint.


----------



## Voyager10 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Für mich klingt das als hätte Gamestar nur von anderen Seiten abgekupfert und verlangen dafür auch noch Geld...


----------



## Beer (22. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Woher nimmt die Gamestar ihre Preise?

Die c't Print spricht von folgendem Preis: 3770k 6% unter 2700k!

Nach ein paar Wochen wird der wahrscheinlich 3770k also bei ~2600k Preis ankommen!


----------



## BlauerSalamander (22. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*



Ralf345 schrieb:


> i7-2600k kommt auf 6,85 etwa, da kann ein 100 Mhz schnellerer 2700k nicht auf 7,6 Punkte kommen.


Ist es nicht so, dass die Ivys kleiner sind und 3D Cache nutzen? Da reichen die Mhz doch gar nicht als Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Ralf345 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*



LastGen schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass die Ivys kleiner sind und 3D Cache nutzen? Da reichen die Mhz doch gar nicht als Anhaltspunkt.


 
In meinem Zitat stecken 2 Sandy Bridge CPUs, ich weiß jetzt nicht was Du mir sagen willst. Ivy Bridge hat eine ca 5% verbesserte Pro Takt Leistung. Die kommt auch in Cinebench 11.5 zum Tragen. Es geht darum, dass der 2700k mit Default Takt nicht auf 7,6 Punkte im Cinebench 11.5 kommt. Da haut was im Gamestar Test nicht hin und die Stümper merken das nicht. Möglicherweise hat deren Board den 3,9 Ghz Singlecore Turbo auf alle Kerne ausgeweitet. So testet man nicht, weil das so außer Spezifikation läuft.


----------



## Skysnake (22. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*



LastGen schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass die Ivys kleiner sind und 3D Cache nutzen? Da reichen die Mhz doch gar nicht als Anhaltspunkt.


 Das ist denn bitte 3D Cache?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Bei uns macht der i7-2700K mit Turbo im CB11.5 x64 bei X-CPU genau 7,05 ptk. Und der all core Turbo liegt bei 3,6 GHz. Wenn da nun die 300 MHz draufschlägt, die diverse Boards "gerne" auch für alle Kerne nutzen, dann landet man bei 7,64 ptk - weil aber der CB nicht exakt linear skaliert sind die 7,6 ptk bei der Gamestar mit 99,9 prozentiger Sicherheit mit einem falschen Turbowert entstanden.


----------



## Skysnake (22. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Dazu kann man nur eins sagen:

FAIL

Zumindest, wenn Sie nicht erwähnt haben, dass der Turbo auf allen Cores läuft, was eben bei manchen Boards passiert....


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Zumindest, wenn Sie nicht erwähnt haben, dass der Turbo auf allen Cores läuft, was eben bei manchen Boards passiert....


 
Kann das nicht abgestellt werden?


----------



## Skysnake (22. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Keine Ahnung, hab kein SB.

Mir gings nur drum, das man GS nicht als Dummpfbacken bezeichnen muss, wenn Sie den Sachverhalt dazu geschrieben haben. Wenns nicht dabei steht (wovon ich eher ausgehe), dann kann man drauf einschlagen, aber vorher bitte nicht. So fair sollte man sein


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hab kein SB.



Ich meine jetzt technisch. Du kannst du Takt doch fest einstellen. Also auch auf den Takt den du für den Benchmark haben willst.
Ich weiß dass die Zeitschriften -- PCGH macht das auch -- mit dem Turbo benchen aber wie kann sicher gestellt werden dass der Turbo auch korrekt arbeitet?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bei uns macht der i7-2700K mit Turbo im CB11.5 x64 bei X-CPU genau 7,05 ptk. Und der all core Turbo liegt bei 3,6 GHz. Wenn da nun die 300 MHz draufschlägt, die diverse Boards "gerne" auch für alle Kerne nutzen, dann landet man bei 7,64 ptk - weil aber der CB nicht exakt linear skaliert sind die 7,6 ptk bei der Gamestar mit 99,9 prozentiger Sicherheit mit einem falschen Turbowert entstanden.


 *g*



Das kommentiert die GameStar mit: "Der Turbo machts."


Benchen will gelernt sein. Angaben zum System gibts auch keine, ausser "getestet mit 'ner GTX 680".


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Weil du bei einer (K-)CPU, wenn es das Board nicht macht, den Turbo für 1C, 2C, 3C und 4C manuell korrekt setzen kann. Hierfür muss natürlich wie exakten Werte kennen 

*@ Ob4ru|3r*

Ich weiß schon, warum ich das bei uns so furchtbar penibel angehe ... ein Mess- oder Setup-Fehler ist viel zu schnell drin.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. April 2012)

*AW: Erster offizieller Ivy Bridge Test erschienen (GameStar Print Abo-Version)*

Würd ich dir auch raten, bei so vielen geifernden Fanboys und Korinthenkackern aller Lager wie hier manchmal unterwegs sind kommt sonst schnell Hexenverbrennungs-Atmosphäre auf. 



Hab mal alle Benches der GameStar jetzt eingefügt, auch inkl. der AMDs und den c't Test in Post #1 gepackt..


----------



## EpicFail (22. April 2012)

Jaja die Gamestar, sind nicht gerade berühmt für ihre Hardware-Tests und ihre PC Konfigurationen 
Diese Sturheit mir der die Redakteure trotz zig Kommentaren in ihrem Forum weiterhin die billigen 600 Watt Netzteile empfehlen, ist bewundernswert 
Die besten Gamer-PCs - Eigenbau, Selbstbau, Hilfe zur Komplett-PC-Wahl | GameStar.de 



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Das gleiche denke ich mir übrigens mit meinem "Mittelklasse i7"
> Nur dass meine Plattform vor einem halben Jahr nicht mal halb so viel gekostet hat


 
Ich muss eben viel Videos rendern und das dauert auch mit meinem SB-E noch viel zu lange :/


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

Wie rechnen die das Ranking aus?


----------



## ralle_h (22. April 2012)

Ja, das mit den Turbo Multis ist so eine Krux... das Gigabyte Z77X-UD5h setzt bei Ivy Prozessoren den Multitakt sogar auch 100Mhz zu hoch (beim 3570k statt 3,8 auf 3,9Ghz) - je nach BIOS Version.

Im neuesten BETA BIOS ist es aber wieder gefixt.

Was bisher noch nicht erwähnt wurde ist, dass Intel nun den Turbo Takt für alle 4 Kerne auf 3,8Ghz setzt, also ist der 3570k im Turbo unter Belastung aller 4 Kerne im Vergleich zum 2500k um satte 400Mhz flotter (außer das Gigabyte Board macht das entgegen der Intel Spezifikationen - allerdings scheinen es Asus und ASRock Boards, zumindest momentan noch, auch so zu machen).


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

EpicFail schrieb:


> Jaja die Gamestar, sind nicht gerade berühmt für ihre Hardware-Tests und ihre PC Konfigurationen
> Diese Sturheit mir der die Redakteure trotz zig Kommentaren in ihrem Forum weiterhin die billigen 600 Watt Netzteile empfehlen, ist bewundernswert
> Die besten Gamer-PCs - Eigenbau, Selbstbau, Hilfe zur Komplett-PC-Wahl | GameStar.de



Das finde ich auch sehr komisch.
Auch kleben sie an der Creative.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Och, schlimm finde ich es nicht.  Die HD4000 hat einen deutlichen Sprung gemacht und Intel spielt erstmals mit 3D Transistoren.  Die Erfahrungen, die sie damit nun machen werden, und die viele von euch sicherlich bezahlen werden, fliessen dann in die nächste Technology ein.
Für eure Investitionen danke ich euch schonmal vorab!
Und ich bin froh, dass keine Notwendigkeit besteht meine Rechenfarm zu Hause von SB auf IVY aktualisieren zu müssen.  ^^



EpicFail schrieb:


> Jaja die Gamestar, sind nicht gerade berühmt für ihre Hardware-Tests und ihre PC Konfigurationen
> Diese Sturheit mir der die Redakteure trotz zig Kommentaren in ihrem Forum weiterhin die billigen 600 Watt Netzteile empfehlen, ist bewundernswert


 
Bitte mal nachdenken:  Der Großteil der in Deutschland bei 230 V/50 Hz erhältlichen Netzteile entfalten ihre maximale Effizienz bei einer Auslastung von 50%.  Insofern ist ein 600 W NT nicht unbedingt overkill, wenn man zum einen die Effizienz UND die Alterung eines Netzteiles im Auge behält.
Zumindest ist es ökologischer einmal ein anständiges Netzteil zu kaufen, dass auch bei Alterung etliche Jahre hält, als alle 1/2 Jahre ein neues "passendes, effizientes, 80 Platin" NT zu kaufen. ;D


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Was bisher noch nicht erwähnt wurde ist, dass Intel nun den Turbo Takt für alle 4 Kerne auf 3,8Ghz setzt, also ist der 3570k im Turbo unter Belastung aller 4 Kerne im Vergleich zum 2500k um satte 400Mhz flotter (außer das Gigabyte Board macht das entgegen der Intel Spezifikationen - allerdings scheinen es Asus und ASRock Boards, zumindest momentan noch, auch so zu machen).


Das Gigabyte-Board macht das entgegen der Specs und damit ist es nicht alleine


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Gigabyte-Board macht das entgegen der Specs und damit ist es nicht alleine


 
Verliert man eigentlich Garantie/Gewährleistung auf die CPU wenn das Board das von sich aus macht?


----------



## ReVan1199 (22. April 2012)

Man ich bin echt mal gespannt, wie der Unterschied für mich nach dem Umstieg von einem Q6600 zu einem i7-3770k/i5-3570k aussieht


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Verliert man eigentlich Garantie/Gewährleistung auf die CPU wenn das Board das von sich aus macht?


Theoretisch wohl schon, praktisch dürfte es egal sein.



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Man ich bin echt mal gespannt, wie der Unterschied für mich nach dem Umstieg von einem Q6600 zu einem i7-3770k/i5-3570k aussieht.


Gefühlt halbierter Stromverbrauch und weit mehr als verdoppelte Leistung


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2012)

Naja der Turbo auf allen Cores ist ja noch human.
Wenn ich bedenke das mein Board meine CPU automatisch auf 3,8 Ghz mit Boxed Kühler übertaktet hat und das Teil damit einige Stunden lief


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> (...) und weit mehr als verdoppelte Leistung


Zumindest solange man nicht auf dem Desktop herumidlet - denn da macht es keinen großen Unterschied.  

Der größte Vorteil dürfte die IGP in Verbindung mit QuickSync sein - da sehen NVIDIAs CUDA Schlachtschiffe kein Land, leider ist die Softwareunterstützung auch hier ziemlich "mau" und fehleranfällig.  Aber wenn man es denn mal nutzen kann (mit 2 oder 3 Applikationen), dann ist man von den Socken.
Aber auch ohne QuickSync hat man natürlich Mehrleistung bei Anwendungen, die rechenintensiv sind.
Selbstverständlich auch der von Dir angesprochene geringere Energieverbrauch.  Es war eine Erlösung von meinem Q6600 B3 auf den i5-2500K zu wechseln ... der Stromverbrauch fiel drastisch.

Bei Spielen ist es eigentlich eher ... placebo.  Entweder ein Spiel ist flüssig, oder es ist nicht flüssig.  Fertisch.  ^^



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja der Turbo auf allen Cores ist ja noch human.


 
Selbst meine Intel DH67BL und CF Boards übertakten bei Sandy alle Kerne.  Es gilt halt ein gewisses TDP Budget einzuhalten.  Der Turbo ist mei mehreren Kernen natürlich humaner, als bei einem einzelnen Kern (solange man nicht selber Hand anlegt) - und das sind die default Einstellungen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

Quicksync ist schnell, CUDA ist schnell - aber via CPU habe ich gescheite BQ. Und naja, für Desktop idlen brauch ich keine neue CPU.


----------



## Sammla (22. April 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach enttäuschende Werte. Zwar darf man die geringere Leistungsaufnahme nicht außer Acht lassen, aber die Leistungssteigerung gegenüber Sandy Bridge ist nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei. Zumal mein i5-2500K gerade mal 7-8 Monate alt ist. Ein Umstieg lohnt sich (für mich) nicht.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Quicksync ist schnell, CUDA ist schnell - aber via CPU habe ich gescheite BQ. Und naja, für Desktop idlen brauch ich keine neue CPU.


 
Es wurde bereits mehrfach nachgewiesen, dass die Bildqualität durch QuickSync nur unerheblich eingeschränkt wird.  Qualitativ entsprechen QuickSync transkodierte Dateien durchaus fast einem x86 Renderpfad - ganz im Gegensatz zu diesem CUDA Gegammel.
Minimal besser sind lediglich DirectCompute und natives x86.  Aber hier sieht man qualitative Unterschiede wahrhaftig nur bei Standbildern, Zeit und einer Lupe ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

Das sehe ich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes anders, allerdings ist Quicksync halt extrem schnell - gerade mit IVB.



Sammla schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach enttäuschende Werte. Zwar darf man die geringere Leistungsaufnahme nicht außer Acht lassen, aber die Leistungssteigerung gegenüber Sandy Bridge ist nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei.


Es ist ja in erster Linie auch nur ein Shrink, keine neue Architektur. Zudem hat Intel keinerlei (CPU-seitigen) Druck durch AMD.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (22. April 2012)

EpicFail schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss eben viel Videos rendern und das dauert auch mit meinem SB-E noch viel zu lange :/




Ja gut, ich benutz meinen halt hauptsächlich zum Spielen.
Hin und wieder ein wenig CAD.

Ich hab mir auch den 2500k kaufen wollen, aber ich bin wirklich günstig an diesen (2 Wochen) gebrauchten i7 gekommen


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das sehe ich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes anders, allerdings ist Quicksync halt extrem schnell - gerade mit IVB.


 
Es ist immer das alte Spiel.
Willst du schnell sein und nimmst dann Abstriche in Kauf oder willst du eine gute Qualität haben und hast dafür Zeit?

Welche Software unterstützt Quick Sync eigentlich? Gibt es da eine Liste?


----------



## arosman (22. April 2012)

Sehr enttäuschend


----------



## Sammla (22. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es ist ja in erster Linie auch nur ein Shrink, keine neue Architektur. Zudem hat Intel keinerlei (CPU-seitigen) Druck durch AMD.



Wohl wahr, dementsprechend kann man natürlich auch nicht viel erwarten. Wenn ich mich aber mal zurückerinnere, was anfangs für einen hype um Ivy gemacht wurde... Dann noch die Meldungen über einen Takt jenseits der 6GHz.. Naja, vllt. hatte ich einfach zu hohe Erwartungen an Intel. Keine Frage, durch die fehlende Konkurrenz auf dem CPU Markt kann Intel sich sowas nun Mal leisten.. Der wird sich trotzdem sehr gut verkaufen.. 

Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass der 2500K erstmal drin bleibt und das sich ein Umstieg mal sowas von garnicht lohnen würde


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

*** Doppelpost - Bitte löschen ***


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Im 3D Center berichtet ein Anwender gerade von Ivy.  Der Energieverbrauch ist ja erfreulich gesunken - im gleichen Atemzuge ist dennoch die Wärmeentwicklung wohl erheblich gestiegen.
Könnt ihr das bestätigen?  Das macht Ivy ja trotz HD4000 nicht gerade HTPC tauglich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Software unterstützt Quick Sync eigentlich? Gibt es da eine Liste?


 
Media Converter 7, Media Espresso, DVDFab und möglicherweise noch andere.  Ob und wie QuickSync funktioniert hängt davon ab, welche codecs und Treiber verwendet werden.  Faustregel:  Jedes Update von Intel HD Grafiktreibern mitnehmen, da ständig kleine Fehlerchen gefixt werden (siehe Äußerungen eines QuickSync Port Entwicklers für ffdshow).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du schnell sein und nimmst dann Abstriche in Kauf oder willst du eine gute Qualität haben und hast dafür Zeit?


Ich rendere wenn, idR über Nacht - sprich ich habe Zeit.



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Der Energieverbrauch ist ja erfreulich gesunken - im gleichen Atemzuge ist dennoch die Wärmeentwicklung wohl erheblich gestiegen. Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Das macht Ivy ja trotz HD4000 nicht gerade HTPC tauglich.


Wenn du einen HTPC mit SNB hast und auf IVB wechselst, wirst du bei ansonsten identischem Setup höhere Temperaturen haben - wie viel höher, hängt von der Kühlung ab. Realistisch sind so 5 bis 15 °C, aber daran sollte eigentlich kein HTPC scheitern. Es sei denn, die Kühlung ist seit jeher zu schwach.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn du einen HTPC mit SNB hast und auf IVB wechselst, wirst du bei ansonsten identischem Setup höhere Temperaturen haben - wie viel höher, hängt von der Kühlung ab. Realistisch sind so 5 bis 15 °C, aber daran sollte eigentlich kein HTPC scheitern. Es sei denn, die Kühlung ist seit jeher zu schwach.


 
Das wäre für meinen HTPC Neubau tödlich.  Mein i3-2105 erreicht im MS-Tech MC80BL mit einem SilverStone Nitrogon NT07 Temperaturen jenseits von gut und böse.  Bei maximaler Lüftereinstellung sind das im Dauerbetrieb gerne ~60°C, bei langsam drehenden Lüfter steigt die Temperatur bis zum Throtteling.
Wenn ich mir hier 'ne Ivy drin vorstelle, dann gute Nacht.  ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

Dann schnapp dir einen Core i3-3225 oder einen Core i3-3240T


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dann schnapp dir einen Core i3-3225 oder einen Core i3-3240T


 
Warten wir mal die ersten Wald- und Wiesenerfahrungen ab, bevor ich mich da festlege.    Ich hätte jedenfalls nicht erwartet, dass die 3D Transistoren soviel zusätzliche Abwärme generieren.
Dann bleibt noch die Frage, wieviel °C sind gesund und wann greift die Drosselung - Fragen über Fragen.  ^^

Ich finde es sowieso merkwürdig, dass man bei IVY eine niedrigere TDP ansetzt und diese CPU effektiv eine höhere Abwärme generiert, als die Sandy Generation, die eine höhere TDP Einstufung hat.  oO


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

Ich hab's schon mal erklärt


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich hab's schon mal erklärt


 
Ich hab' nur laut gedacht.  Je mehr ich über Ivy lese, desto mehr entpuppt sie sich als Flop.  Ich seh' schon die Notausverkäufe der Händler, weil keiner Ivy's kaufen will.  XD


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich rendere wenn, idR über Nacht - sprich ich habe Zeit.


 
Das habe ich auch. Ich lass den Computer über den Tag laufen wenn ich bei der Arbeit bin.



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Ich hab' nur laut gedacht.  Je mehr ich über Ivy lese, desto mehr entpuppt sie sich als Flop.  Ich seh' schon die Notausverkäufe der Händler, weil keiner Ivy's kaufen will.  XD



für mich ist Ivy kein Flop.
Wieso ist es ein Flop?
Weil die Pro Takt Leistung nicht um 20% steigt und die Leistungsaufnahme halbiert wurde?


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. April 2012)

Dank ivy Rücken die sandys jetzt immer mehr in den Vordergrund für mich, schade bei den ivys einfach das dank der kleinen Fertigung eine schlechtere wärmeabgabe an den hs und somit auch an die Kühler gegeben ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ist es ein Flop?
> Weil die Pro Takt Leistung nicht um 20% steigt und die Leistungsaufnahme halbiert wurde?



Das frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch auch.
Ivy wird eine gute CPU. Wie schnell manche immer mit Begriffen wie "Flop "und "Fail" um sich schmeissen


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch auch.
> Ivy wird eine gute CPU. Wie schnell manche immer mit Begriffen wie "Flop "und "Fail" um sich schmeissen


 
Die meisten verstehen einfach nicht was nen Tick und was nen Tock ist. Das ist das Problem. Andere Firmen bringen ja Shrink und neue Architektur gleichzeitig, damit auch möglichst viel schief gehen kann. Gut zu sehen am Bulldozer.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten verstehen einfach nicht was nen Tick und was nen Tock ist.



Da könntest du recht haben. 
Ivy ist halt "nur" der Shrink. Wer da gigantische Leistungssprünge erwartet hat, der hat geträumt 
Gut, beim letzten Shrink gab es den Gulftown Sechskerner. So was steht bei Ivy leider (noch) nicht auf dem Plan *schnief*


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso ist es ein Flop?
> Weil die Pro Takt Leistung nicht um 20% steigt und die Leistungsaufnahme halbiert wurde?


Die "Mehrleistung" beschränkt sich auf einige wenige realitätsferne Benchmarks, real hat man nicht einmal 10% Mehrgewinn, wenn man bisherigen Tests Glauben schenken darf.
Und eine halbierte Leistungsaufnahme ist wohl bestenfalls ein schöner Traum.  14 Wh Ersparnis bei ANNO 2070 hauen mich nicht wirklich vom Hocker, wenn das Gesamtsystem eh schon fast 200 Wh verheizt.
Also alleine mit der "Stromersparnis" lässt sich ein Wechsel von Sandy auf Ivy wirtschaftlich nicht erklären, denn um den Einkauf der CPU (ich lasse mal den Unterbau weg) zu bezahlen, müsste man Ivy 112244,8979591837 Wh lang mit ANNO 2070 spielen (12,8133 Jahre ohne Schlaf), bis sich die Anschaffung amortisiert.  

Soweit zu den Verbesserungen.  Leider bringt dieser "Tick" auch Verschlechterungen mit sich, wie unter Anderem die höhere Wärmeentwicklung, die es abzuführen gilt.
Zur tCase habe ich noch nichts gefunden, aber es würde mich nicht wundern wenn die 3D Transistoren etwas anfälliger wären.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ivy wird eine gute CPU. Wie schnell manche immer mit Begriffen wie "Flop "und "Fail" um sich schmeissen


 
Damit schmeisst jemand um sich, der im Moment 1x i5-2500K und 4x i3-2105 im Hause hat (non Sandy Bridges nicht mitgezählt) und sich somit unverschämterweise erdreistet, diesen "Tick" (der nicht wirklich einer ist), bewerten zu dürfen.
Da hat Ivy viel zuviele unverdiente Vorschußlorbeeren geerntet, wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da könntest du recht haben.
> Ivy ist halt "nur" der Shrink. Wer da gigantische Leistungssprünge erwartet hat, der hat geträumt


 
Kommt drauf an was man erwartet. Bei der IGP hat man eben nochmal Gas gegeben. Ich bin eigentlich insgesamt zufrieden weil ich nichts anderes erwartet habe. Zugegeben meine Leistungsaufnahmeträume waren aber auch etwas sehr optimistisch.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Andere Firmen bringen ja Shrink und neue Architektur gleichzeitig, damit auch möglichst viel schief gehen kann. Gut zu sehen am Bulldozer.


 
Von was ist Bulldozer denn ein Shrink?



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Die "Mehrleistung" beschränkt sich auf einige wenige realitätsferne Benchmarks, real hat man nicht einmal 10% Mehrgewinn, wenn man bisherigen Tests Glauben schenken darf.
> Und eine halbierte Leistungsaufnahme ist wohl bestenfalls ein schöner Traum.  14 Wh Ersparnis bei ANNO 2070 hauen mich nicht wirklich vom Hocker, wenn das Gesamtsystem eh schon fast 200 Wh verheizt.
> Also alleine mit der "Stromersparnis" lässt sich ein Wechsel von Sandy auf Ivy wirtschaftlich nicht erklären, denn um den Einkauf der CPU (ich lasse mal den Unterbau weg) zu bezahlen, müsste man Ivy 112244,8979591837 Wh lang mit ANNO 2070 spielen (12,8133 Jahre ohne Schlaf), bis sich die Anschaffung amortisiert.
> 
> ...



Wieso sollte ein Sandy User Ivy kaufen?
Kaufst du aber eine neue CPU weil du noch Sockel 775 oder AM2 hast ist Ivy die bessere Wahl. Auch wenn aktuell noch etwas teurer. Aber das ändert sich.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Die "Mehrleistung" beschränkt sich auf einige wenige realitätsferne Benchmarks, real hat man nicht einmal 10% Mehrgewinn, wenn man bisherigen Tests Glauben schenken darf.
> Und eine halbierte Leistungsaufnahme ist wohl bestenfalls ein schöner Traum.  14 Wh Ersparnis bei ANNO 2070 hauen mich nicht wirklich vom Hocker, wenn das Gesamtsystem eh schon fast 200 Wh verheizt.
> Also alleine mit der "Stromersparnis" lässt sich ein Wechsel von Sandy auf Ivy wirtschaftlich nicht erklären, denn um den Einkauf der CPU (ich lasse mal den Unterbau weg) zu bezahlen, müsste man Ivy 112244,8979591837 Wh lang mit ANNO 2070 spielen (12,8133 Jahre ohne Schlaf), bis sich die Anschaffung amortisiert.
> 
> ...


 
Wer von Sandy auf Ivy wechselt weiß eh nicht was er tut. Schau dir mal die IGP an. Ein Shrink ist ein Shrink ist ein Shrink.
Kannst dir aber auch mal Lucid Virtu MVP anschauen.
Die Wärmeabwicklung ist wie die TDP schon sagt an sich geriner aber punktueller. Das ist das Problem. Die Wärme kommt von einer viel kleineren Fläche.



Threshold schrieb:


> Von was ist Bulldozer denn ein Shrink?



AMD ist von 45 auf 32nm gegangen mit Bulldozer.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> AMD ist von 45 auf 32nm gegangen mit Bulldozer.


 
Aber kein Shrink einer Architektur.
Bulldozer ist eine Neuentwicklung. Dabei ist es egal ob du den nun in 45nm machst oder in 32nm oder in 16nm.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an was man erwartet. Bei der IGP hat man eben nochmal Gas gegeben.



Das stimmt. Bei der IGP haben sie ordentlich zugelegt. Für kleine, stromsparende PCs sind die Ivys wirklich gut.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kaufst du aber eine neue CPU weil du noch Sockel 775 oder AM2 hast ist Ivy die bessere Wahl. Auch wenn aktuell noch etwas teurer. Aber das ändert sich.


 
Genau das ist nämlich zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt fraglich.
Pro Sandy Bridge:
- ausgereift
- Plattformen stable
- BIOS ist gereift
- Günstig in der Anschaffung
- Geringere Temperatur

Pro Ivy Bridge:
- Neuartige 3D Transistoren
- Plattformen nicht einmal etabliert, bei den 6 Series kommt es drauf an, welche ME Firmware schlummert und welche Revision der Chipsatz hat.
- BIOS sehr frisch
- Minimal geringerer Energieverbrauch
- Minimal mehr Rechenleistung
- HD 4000

Im Augenblick würde ich, zumindest bei einem sehr kleinen HTPC, eher zu einer Sandy greifen.  Ivy muß sich in i3 Dosen erstmal Wald- und Wiesentests unterziehen.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kannst dir aber auch mal Lucid Virtu MVP anschauen.


Ich verzichte dankend auf den Müll aus dem Hause Lucidlogix mit seinem Virtu Mist, der seltenst fehlerfrei funktioniert, für Fehlfunktionen verantwortlich ist und Rechner abschmieren lässt.  
Ich habe den Mist von denen runtergeschmissen und an die IGP 'n "echten" Bildschirm angeschlossen.  So kann ich QuickSync auch nutzen, ohne meinen Rechner zu versaubeuteln ...


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

@ ShiningDragon

Ich sehe da überhaupt nix fragliches. Wer von einer "alten" CPU aufrüsten will, für den sollte Ivy die erste Wahl sein. Es sein denn Sandy wird deutlich reduziert, was bei Intel aber nie der Fall ist.
Warum eine CPU kaufen, wenn ich genau so gut den rundherum verbesserten Nachfolger kaufen kann!?


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da überhaupt nix fragliches. Wer von einer "alten" CPU aufrüsten will, für den sollte Ivy die erste Wahl sein.


 
Das mag für den anspruchslosen G4m03 sicherlich zutreffen, aber mittlerweile bin ich in einem Alter, wo Spiele eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielen und so Dinge wie Stabilität, Zuverlässigkeit, Geräuschentwicklung(!) eine stetig weiter zunehmende Rolle spielen (mit 30+ wird man pingelig, nörgelt an allem rum und ist akut geräuschempfindlich ).
Auch würde ich mir keinen Klotz von PC Gehäuse mehr in die Wohnung stellen.  Miniaturisierung ftw., das klappt aber nur wenn auch die Hardware leistungsfähiger UND kühler wird.  Und in diesem Sinne ist Ivy leider ein Rückschritt ggü. Sandy.

Daher sollte man bei einem Kauf in Ruhe abwägen, was einem wichtig ist.  Die Pros der beiden Generationen habe ich ja etwas weiter oben aufgeführt.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag für den anspruchslosen G4m03 sicherlich zutreffen, aber mittlerweile bin ich in einem Alter, wo Spiele eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielen und so Dinge wie Stabilität, Zuverlässigkeit, Geräuschentwicklung(!) eine stetig weiter zunehmende Rolle spielen.
> Auch würde ich mir keinen Klotz von PC Gehäuse mehr in die Wohnung stellen.  Miniaturisierung ftw., das klappt aber nur wenn auch die Hardware leistungsfähiger UND kühler wird.  Und in diesem Sinne ist Ivy leider ein Rückschritt ggü. Sandy.
> Daher sollte man bei einem Kauf in Ruhe abwägen, was einem wichtig ist.  Die Pros der beiden Generationen habe ich ja etwas weiter oben aufgeführt.



Du urteilst über Dinge die du (noch) nicht wissen kannst.
Wer sagt dir denn, dass Ivy unzuverlässig, unstabil und laut wird? 
Und wer sagt dir, dass Ivy wesentlich heißer läuft als Sandy?

Übrigens diskutierst du hier gerade nicht mit anspruchslosen, jungen Gamern


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber kein Shrink einer Architektur.
> Bulldozer ist eine Neuentwicklung. Dabei ist es egal ob du den nun in 45nm machst oder in 32nm oder in 16nm.



Und was ist mit den Athlons für FM1? Das ist nur ne geshrinkte Star Architektur.
Was ich damit sagen will:
AMD macht beides auf einmal. Neue Architektur UND anderer Fertigungsprozess. Ob du es nun Shrink nennst oder nicht ist dabei völlig Wurst und ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen warum du dich an sowas unwichtigen aufhängst anstatt mal zu überlegen was ich damit meinen könnte.
Intel kann dadurch eben einfach weniger Fehler machen. Weil sie nicht beides auf einmal machen. Das ist ja der Sinn an Tick/Tock.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du urteilst über Dinge die du (noch) nicht wissen kannst.


Erfahrung, bisherige Erkenntnisse, menschliche Logik. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wer sagt dir denn, dass Ivy unzuverlässig, unstabil und laut wird?


Unzuverlässig und Instabil habe ich Ivy nicht bezeichnet, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit wird mit den 7 Series Chipsätzen steigen, wenn ich mir so den Beginn der Sandy/6 Series Chipsätze rückblickend betrachte.  Und davor die 5 Series.  Und davor die 4er und 3er Chipsätze für Sockel 775 (in den 2 Generationen war ich mit dem 965er hochzufrieden ...)



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und wer sagt dir, dass Ivy wesentlich heißer läuft als Sandy?


3DCenter Forum - Intel - Mein 2700K wurde auf Z68 durch 3770K ersetzt. Brennt er ab?
Der da oben.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Übrigens diskutierst du hier gerade nicht mit anspruchslosen, jungen Gamern


G4m03, oc'er ... alle rin in einen Sack.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:
			
		

> Erfahrung, bisherige Erkenntnisse, menschliche Logik.



Hm. Das bringt einen bei ungelegten Eiern auch nicht unbedingt weiter 
Da hilft höchstens eine Glaskugel 
Und dem Blick in die Glaskugel gleicht deine gesamte Argumentation.



			
				ShiningDragon schrieb:
			
		

> Unzuverlässig und Instabil habe ich Ivy nicht bezeichnet, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit wird mit den 7 Series Chipsätzen steigen, wenn ich mir so den Beginn der Sandy/6 Series Chipsätze rückblickend betrachte.  Und davor die 5 Series.  Und davor die 5er und 4er, 3er Chipsätze für Sockel 775 (in den 3 Generationen war ich mit dem 965er hochzufrieden ...)



Weil etwas in der Vergangenheit mal so gewesen ist, braucht es jetzt nicht auch so zu sein.



			
				ShiningDragon schrieb:
			
		

> 3DCenter Forum - Intel - Mein 2700K wurde auf Z68 durch 3770K ersetzt. Brennt er ab?
> Der da oben.



Daran machst du das fest 
Da gebe ich ungefähr genau so viel drauf, wie damals auf die Pre-Release Meldungen, dass Sandy luftgekühlt mit 5GHz läuft 
Solche Threads gibt es hier bei uns auch etliche. Und zwar bezüglich so ziemlich jeder CPU.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Im Augenblick würde ich, zumindest bei einem sehr kleinen HTPC, eher zu einer Sandy greifen.  Ivy muß sich in i3 Dosen erstmal Wald- und Wiesentests unterziehen.
> 
> Ich verzichte dankend auf den Müll aus dem Hause Lucidlogix mit seinem Virtu Mist, der seltenst fehlerfrei funktioniert, für Fehlfunktionen verantwortlich ist und Rechner abschmieren lässt.
> Ich habe den Mist von denen runtergeschmissen und an die IGP 'n "echten" Bildschirm angeschlossen.  So kann ich QuickSync auch nutzen, ohne meinen Rechner zu versaubeuteln ...



Ich denke dass du da eine Liste erstellt hast von der du nicht wissen kannst ob das zutreffend ist.
Und bei HTPC hast du erst mal keine andere Wahl als Sandy zu kaufen da die Ivy i3 noch etwas auf sich warten lassen.
Darüber hinaus zwingt dich niemand die Produkte von Lucid zu nutzen. Du brauchst die Software ja nicht installieren.

Ich sehe bei Ivy vor allem die neue Plattform in Form von PCIe 3.0, USB 3 nativ und die geringere Leistungsaufnahme.



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Das mag für den anspruchslosen G4m03 sicherlich zutreffen, aber mittlerweile bin ich in einem Alter, wo Spiele eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielen und so Dinge wie Stabilität, Zuverlässigkeit, Geräuschentwicklung(!) eine stetig weiter zunehmende Rolle spielen (mit 30+ wird man pingelig, nörgelt an allem rum und ist akut geräuschempfindlich ).
> Auch würde ich mir keinen Klotz von PC Gehäuse mehr in die Wohnung stellen.  Miniaturisierung ftw., das klappt aber nur wenn auch die Hardware leistungsfähiger UND kühler wird.  Und in diesem Sinne ist Ivy leider ein Rückschritt ggü. Sandy.



Wo ist denn Ivy nicht stabil oder zuverlässig?
Du wirfst hier mit Begriffen um dich von denen du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast ob die zutreffen.
Ivy hat eine geringere TDP als Sandy. Ergo wird weniger Energie verbraucht. Ergo muss weniger Leistung in die Kühlung investiert werden.
Ivy hat hier klare Vorteile vor Sandy.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Athlons für FM1? Das ist nur ne geshrinkte Star Architektur.



Was hat das mit Bulldozer zu tun?



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will:
> AMD macht beides auf einmal. Neue Architektur UND anderer Fertigungsprozess.


 
Würde es einen unterschied machen eine neue Architektur in einer Fertigung zu bringen die schon bekannt ist?
Ich denke nicht.
Bulldozer hat mit Phenom nichts zu tun. Es ist also egal ob du Bulldozer in 45nm entwickelst oder in 32nm oder in 10nm. Es ist eine neue Architektur. Es gibt keinen Bulldozer in 45nm den du shrinken kannst. Es gab noch nie eine Architektur wie Bulldozer bei AMD also hast du keine Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Weil etwas in der Vergangenheit mal so gewesen ist, braucht es jetzt nicht auch so zu sein.


Hachja, also keine BIOS Updates mehr.  Das freut mich.  ^^



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich ungefähr genau so viel drauf, wie damals auf die Pre-Release Meldungen, dass Sandy luftgekühlt mit 5GHz läuft


Naja, Infos sind noch rar und man greift danach, was man findet.  Oftmals beherbergt ja jede "Legende" ein Körnchen Wahrheit. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ivy hat eine geringere TDP als Sandy. Ergo wird weniger Energie verbraucht. *Ergo muss weniger Leistung in die Kühlung investiert werden.*


Kann es sein, dass Du Beiträge nur bis zum zweiten Satz liest, Quellen und Links nicht folgst und dann antwortest?  Insbesondere der fett markierte Satz verliert jegliche Bedeutung, weil Ivy (wie hier schon von mehreren angedeutet) nicht nur weniger DIE Fläche zum abgeben der Abwärme hat, sondern auch noch 3D Transistoren nutzt.  Hier ist also ein ganz anderes Verhalten zu erwarten.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Daran machst du das fest
> Da gebe ich ungefähr genau so viel drauf, wie damals auf die Pre-Release Meldungen, dass Sandy luftgekühlt mit 5GHz läuft
> Solche Threads gibt es hier bei uns auch etliche. Und zwar bezüglich so ziemlich jeder CPU.



Es gibt welche die vom i7 2700k auf den i7 3770k wechseln? 
Wieso? Weniger Leistungsaufnahme bei 5GHz?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:
			
		

> Hachja, also keine BIOS Updates mehr.  Das freut mich.



Wie schon gesagt, urteilst du jetzt schon über ungelegte Eier.
Etwas arg voreilig.



			
				ShiningDragon schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Infos sind noch rar und man greift danach, was man findet.  Oftmals beherbergt ja jede "Legende" ein Körnchen Wahrheit.



Das ist ein Fall. Aus diesem zu schliessen, dass Ivy Bridge zu heiß läuft ist doch nun wirklich etwas


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

Die Athlon II für FM1 nutzen Husky-Kerne, die sind besser als die "klassischen" Stars-Kerne.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Bulldozer zu tun?



Es war ein Beispiel.




> Würde es einen unterschied machen eine neue Architektur in einer Fertigung zu bringen die schon bekannt ist?
> Ich denke nicht.
> Bulldozer hat mit Phenom nichts zu tun. Es ist also egal ob du Bulldozer in 45nm entwickelst oder in 32nm oder in 10nm. Es ist eine neue Architektur. Es gibt keinen Bulldozer in 45nm den du shrinken kannst. Es gab noch nie eine Architektur wie Bulldozer bei AMD also hast du keine Erfahrungswerte.



Es macht schon einen Unterschied. AMD kann weitaus später Samples aus der Fertigung bekommen als Intel. Die haben schon sehr frühe Samples. Und jeder neue Fertigungsprozess hat seine Schwierigkeiten, die Arhcitektur muss teilweise angepasst werden bei einem Shrink. Nimmt man nun gleichzeitig eine neue Architektur hat man eben keinerlei Vergleichswerte mehr. 
Es ist absolut nicht egal ob du eine neue Architektur in einem neuen Fertigungsprozess oder noch in einem bekannten bringst.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Athlon II für FM1 nutzen Husky-Kerne, die sind besser als die "klassischen" Stars-Kerne.


 
Bauen aber afaik auf der Stars Architektur auf oder nicht?


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fall. Aus diesem zu schliessen, dass Ivy Bridge zu heiß läuft ist doch nun wirklich etwas


 
Gefällt Dir sowas besser?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



=P

Quelle


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällt Dir sowas besser?
> 
> =P
> 
> Quelle



Nö. Ich warte lieber bis die CPUs bei PCGH, Computerbase und Hardwareluxx getestet wurden. Auf alles andere was zu diesem Zeitpunkt durch das Netz schwirrt gebe ich gar nix.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Es ist absolut nicht egal ob du eine neue Architektur in einem neuen Fertigungsprozess oder noch in einem bekannten bringst.


 
Ich sehe das eben anders.
Aber es geht auch nicht um Bulldozer. Bitte zurück zum Thema. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nö. Ich warte lieber bis die CPUs bei PCGH, Computerbase und Hardwareluxx getestet wurde. Auf alles ander was zu diesem Zeitpunkt durch das Netz schwirrt gebe ich gar nix.



Ich denke dass wir Morgen um diese Uhrzeit schon mehr wissen.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2012)

Das Thema ist Ivy Brigde. Ivy Bridge stellt einen Shrink dar und viele Leute verstehen scheinbar nicht das es dort nicht das Ziel ist extrem viel Mehrleistung zu bringen. Das wollte ich damit erläutern. Auch mit dem vergleich zu AMD. Es ging nie um Bulldozer. Du kannst mir deine Argumente aber gern per PM schicken.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das Thema ist Ivy Brigde. Ivy Bridge stellt einen Shrink dar und viele Leute verstehen scheinbar nicht das es dort nicht das Ziel ist extrem viel Mehrleistung zu bringen. Das wollte ich damit erläutern.


 
Ich schon aber ich verstehe nicht wieso du da wieder AMD ausgraben musst.
AMD hat absolut nichts -- aber auch rein gar nichts mit der Tick Tock Strategie von Intel zu tun.
Lass also Intel machen. Ivy ist exakt so geworden wie Intel das haben wollte.


----------



## Pumpi (22. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die meisten verstehen einfach nicht was nen Tick und was nen Tock ist. Das ist das Problem. Andere Firmen bringen ja Shrink und neue Architektur gleichzeitig, damit auch möglichst viel schief gehen kann. Gut zu sehen am Bulldozer.


 
Was nützt das Verstehen wenn der Effekt floppt ?

Hätten wir 8 kernige Sandys die 200 Watt verbraten in unseren Rechnern, dann wäre eine quasi Nullsteigerung der Leistung gekoppelt an 80 Watt weniger Verbrauch sehr interessant. Wenn aber eh schon nur Peanuts verbraucht werden dann nützt mir keine Einsparung von 30 Watt, wenns gut läuft. Der reine Shrink ist auf MiniChips uninterressant geworden. Das einzige was positiv ist, ist die Grafikentwicklung, in der Hoffnung das wir den Teil irgendwann für Physikberechnungen nutzen können. Ansonsten ist Ivy mit dem was wir bisher wissen auch mMn ein Flop.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nö. Ich warte lieber bis die CPUs bei PCGH, Computerbase und Hardwareluxx getestet wurde. Auf alles ander was zu diesem Zeitpunkt durch das Netz schwirrt gebe ich gar nix.


 
Ich frag mich wozu man hier 10 Posts absondert wenn man eh Spekulationsresistent ist ? Das hier noch nicht alles in trockenen Tüchern ist sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist Ivy mit dem was wir bisher wissen auch mMn ein Flop.


 
Aber wieso ist es ein Flop?
Begründe das doch mal. Ivy braucht weniger Strom als Sandy. Alleine das ist ein Grund Sandy den Rücken zu kehren.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich schon aber ich verstehe nicht wieso du da wieder AMD ausgraben musst.
> AMD hat absolut nichts -- aber auch rein gar nichts mit der Tick Tock Strategie von Intel zu tun.
> Lass also Intel machen. Ivy ist exakt so geworden wie Intel das haben wollte.



Wenn soll ich denn sonst nehmen? Via? AMD bietet nunmal ein Beispiel. Schieb mir bitte nicht in die Schuhe das am CPU Markt(Endanwender, x86) an sich nur 2 Firmen zur Auswahl stehen.
Es war ein Beispiel dafür warum die Tick Tock Strategie sinnvoll ist. Mehr nicht. Mehr musst du da nicht reininterpretieren.




Pumpi schrieb:


> Was nützt das Verstehen wenn der Effekt floppt ?



Das man draus lernen kann und es beispielweise bis Haswell ausbessern kann?



> Hätten wir 8 kernige Sandys die 200 Watt verbraten in unseren Rechnern, dann wäre eine quasi Nullsteigerung der Leistung gekoppelt an 80 Watt weniger Verbrauch sehr interessant. Wenn aber eh schon nur Peanuts verbraucht werden dann nützt mir keine Einsparung von 30 Watt, wenns gut läuft. Der reine Shrink ist auf MiniChips uninterressant geworden. Das einzige was positiv ist, ist die Grafikentwicklung, in der Hoffnung das wir den Teil irgendwann für Physikberechnungen nutzen können. Ansonsten ist Ivy mit dem was wir bisher wissen auch mMn ein Flop.


 
Ich finde nicht das der Shrink uninteressant ist. Durch Tri Gate hat man aber gleichzeitig die Die Fläche verkleinert und das ist mmn das wirkliche Problem. Hohe Temperaturen und doch zu hohe Spannungen. Schaust du dir die Benches an die hier verlinkt wurden siehst du das Ivy bei einer festen Spannung ohne Turbo ne Ecke genügsamer ist. Sofern die Werte stimmen.
Was soll denn daran ein Flop sein? Es ist alles minimal verbessert wurden bis auf die punktuellen Hitzespitzen. Ansonsten ist es sofern die Preise wirklich wie angekündigt sind kein Flop.
Aber mal anders: Wenn Ivy Bridg ein Flop ist, was war dann Bulldozer der in manchen Bereichen nur gleichwertig oder gar schlechter als der Phenom war? Nur mal so als Vergleich.
Das problem ist einfach das man bei Ivy für einen Shrink viel zu viel erwartet oder eben das falsche erwartet hat. Wie man darauf kommt muss mir eh erstmal einer erklären.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke dass wir Morgen um diese Uhrzeit schon mehr wissen.



Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die Tests


----------



## Pumpi (22. April 2012)

> Begründe das doch mal


 
OK. Es gibt bei diesen neuen Prozessoren herausragend wenig positives. Das ein Sandynutzer nicht unbedingt aufs nächste Pferd springen muß ist klar. Nur das Leute mit einer 2 Generationen älteren Chipeinheit (1156) immer noch keinen Grund haben aufzurüsten, ist zumindest besonders mager. Der Reiz fehlt im besonderen Maße.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wenn soll ich denn sonst nehmen?


 
Überhaupt keinen. 



Pumpi schrieb:


> OK. Es gibt bei diesen neuen Prozessoren herausragend wenig positives. Das ein Sandynutzer nicht unbedingt aufs nächste Pferd springen muß ist klar. Nur das Leute mit einer 2 Generationen älteren Chipeinheit (1156) immer noch keinen Grund haben aufzurüsten, ist zumindest besonders mager. Der Reiz fehlt im besonderen Maße.



Für Sandy User ist Ivy doch auch völlig uninteressant. Wieso muss ein User einer Generation automatisch sofort die neue Generation kaufen?
Verstehe ich einfach nicht. 

Die User die ihren Sockel 775 oder sonst was in der Richtung haben und nun aufrüsten wollen kaufen Ivy.


----------



## Pumpi (22. April 2012)

> Wieso muss ein User einer Generation automatisch sofort die neue Generation kaufen?


 
Weiß ich nicht, wer hat das denn gesagt ?



> Die User die ihren Sockel 775 oder sonst was in der Richtung haben und nun aufrüsten wollen kaufen Ivy.


 
Wenn man sich zur Zeit durch die Foren ließt, dann kann man den Eindruck gewinnen, das wenn es die Sandy CPU's preislich nur 10% unter denen der Ivy's gibt, das dann die Sandys sehr schnell abverkauft werden, und Intel kann erstmal einen ordentlichen Teil seiner Ivys behalten. Das spricht Bände....


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Die User die ihren Sockel 775 oder sonst was in der Richtung haben und nun aufrüsten wollen kaufen Ivy.



So ist es. Das ständige Flop-Gerede ist doch quatsch. Man hat die sehr guten Sandy Bridge CPUs konsequent weiterentwickelt. Was daran ein Flop sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht, wer hat das denn gesagt ?


 
Du



Pumpi schrieb:


> Wenn man sich zur Zeit durch die Foren ließt, dann kann man den Eindruck gewinnen, das wenn es die Sandy CPU's preislich nur 10% unter denen der Ivy's gibt, das dann die Sandys sehr schnell abverkauft werden, und Intel kann erstmal einen ordentlichen Teil seiner Ivys behalten. Das spricht Bände....


 
Natürlich kaufen viele noch Sandy. Wieso auch nicht aber es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Ivy soviel kostet wie Sandy.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ivy ist exakt so geworden wie Intel das haben wollte.


 
Bist Du Dir da so sicher?  Ich habe immer mehr Zweifel daran ...



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> * Performance (Syn. Benches):*​
> Im Cinebench 11.5 liegt der 3770K nur gleichauf mit dem 2700K mit 7,6 Punkten, (...).
> 
> 
> ...



Vor wenigen Monaten hieß es noch, der 3770 würde 15% ggü. einem 2600K zulegen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle

So mal als Rosine rausgepickt ... und ob die HD 4000 tatsächlich "199% schneller" als die HD 3000 ist, werden wir auch noch früh genug sehen.
Jedenfalls überzeugt der "Tick" bis dato bestenfalls eingleischte Fans.


----------



## Pumpi (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du


 
Wo hab ich gesagt das man jede neue Generation erwerben muß ?


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da so sicher?  Ich habe immer mehr Zweifel daran ...



Ich nicht.



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Vor wenigen Monaten hieß es noch, der 3770 würde 15% ggü. einem 2600K zulegen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Daran habe ich nie geglaubt. Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen dass Ivy nur minimal schneller wird als Sandy aber dafür sparsamer und exakt so ist es eingetreten.



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> So mal als Rosine rausgepickt ... und ob die HD 4000 tatsächlich "199% schneller" als die HD 3000 ist, werden wir auch noch früh genug sehen.
> Jedenfalls überzeugt der "Tick" bis dato bestenfalls eingleischte Fans.



Die HD4000 hat ihre Vorteile. Im Mittel wird sie natürlich nicht 200% schneller sein. Das spielt aber auch keine Rolle. Der nächste Schritt kommt schon mit Haswell.
Außerdem geht es bei der IGP auch eher im Notebook Markt. Dort ist sie wichtiger als im Desktop Markt.



Pumpi schrieb:


> Wo hab ich gesagt das man jede neue Generation erwerben muß ?



Wer hat denn den Vergleich mit Sandy gebracht und gemeint dass es für Sandy User nicht lohnt?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Jedenfalls überzeugt der "Tick" bis dato bestenfalls eingleischte Fans.


 
Nope. Eher Realisten.


----------



## Pumpi (22. April 2012)

> Wer hat denn den Vergleich mit Sandy gebracht und gemeint dass es für Sandy User nicht lohnt?


 
Richtig, ich sagte das es sich für Sandy Nutzer *natürlich* nicht lohnt aufzurüsten. Ist ja auch eher selten das es bei einer Generation Sinn macht.

Du hast mir jetzt immer noch nicht gesagt wo ich gesagt habe das man jede Generation aufrüsten muß !!!

Tipp: Das Lösungswort lautet UPS Sorry


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Du hast mir jetzt immer noch nicht gesagt wo ich gesagt habe das man jede Generation aufrüsten muß !!!


 
Muss es immer direkt zu lesen sein?
Ich kann sehr gut zwischen den Zeilen lesen.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich nicht.


 
DU schriebst, dass Ivy genauso geworden sei, wie Intel es haben wollte.
ICH habe Dir eine Intel-Meldung gezeigt, wo Intel eine Steigerung von 15% bei bspw. Cinebench propagierte.
Der THEMENERSTELLER hat einen Test in den Erstbeitrag reingesetzt, wo IVY gerade mal gleichauf mit dem 2600K ist.

Das sieht für mich eben nicht so aus, dass Ivy so geworden sei, wie Intel es haben wollte.  

Da kann man sich jetzt im Kreis drehen wie man will, weinen, schluchzen, mit den Füssen auf den Boden stapfen ... sollten die ersten Tests in freier Wildbahn Ivy keine 15% Mehrleistung (Cinebench 11.5) bescheinigen, hat Intel seine eigene Ankündigung nicht erfüllt.  Klassenziel verfehlt, würde ich meinen.


----------



## Pumpi (22. April 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> OK. Es gibt bei diesen neuen Prozessoren herausragend wenig positives. Das ein Sandynutzer nicht unbedingt aufs nächste Pferd springen muß ist klar. Nur das Leute mit einer 2 Generationen älteren Chipeinheit (1156) immer noch keinen Grund haben aufzurüsten, ist zumindest besonders mager. Der Reiz fehlt im besonderen Maße.



  Erklärs mir per PN, wo da zwischen den Zeilen steht das man jede Generation aufrüsten muß.

MfG Andreas Pump


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> DU schriebst, dass Ivy genauso geworden sei, wie Intel es haben wollte.
> ICH habe Dir eine Intel-Meldung gezeigt, wo Intel eine Steigerung von 15% bei bspw. Cinebench propagierte.
> Der THEMENERSTELLER hat einen Test in den Erstbeitrag reingesetzt, wo IVY gerade mal gleichauf mit dem 2600K ist.
> 
> ...


 
Intel Meldungen gibt es wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Intel Meldungen gibt es wie Sand am Meer.


Also wenn Du zukünftig mit mir ernst genommen werden möchtest, bezieht Du dazu bitte ordentlich Stellung.  

Die oben verlinkte Meldung kam von einer Werbefolie, die Intel an OEM Partner gegeben haben soll.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Also wenn Du zukünftig mit mir ernst genommen werden möchtest, bezieht Du dazu bitte ordentlich Stellung.
> 
> Die oben verlinkte Meldung kam von einer Werbefolie, die Intel an OEM Partner gegeben haben soll.


 
Das "soll" stört da doch schon wieder.
Wie viele Intel Werbefolien gibt es die am Ende nicht eingetreten sind?
Wie viele AMD Werbefolien gibt es die am Ende nicht eingetreten sind?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Das "soll" stört da doch schon wieder.
> Wie viele Intel Werbefolien gibt es die am Ende nicht eingetreten sind?
> Wie viele AMD Werbefolien gibt es die am Ende nicht eingetreten sind?



Was haben wir alle nicht schon für Folien gesehen.
Bulldozer, GTX680 usw., usw....
Und was hat sich gezeigt? Zu 99% Mist 
Mittlerweile sollte doch wohl jeder wissen, dass man Folienleaks getrost in der Pfeife rauchen kann.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Intel Werbefolien gibt es die am Ende nicht eingetreten sind?


Das ist irrelevant.  Es wurde ein Produkt mit zu erwartenden Fähigkeiten beworben.  Diese beworbenen Fähigkeiten werden augenscheinlich nicht erfüllt.
Ivy ist mitnichten schlecht, aber die Vorgabe Intels wurde wohl kaum erreicht.  Spätestens morgen haben wir das amtlich.  ^^



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele AMD Werbefolien gibt es die am Ende nicht eingetreten sind?


Was interessiert mich diese unfähige Firma, die seit dem Regor den "Hyper Transport Sync Flood Error" in den Revision Guides bis hin zum Bulldozer mit sich schleppt!



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was haben wir alle nicht schon für Folien gesehen.
> Bulldozer, GTX680 usw., usw....
> Und was hat sich gezeigt? Zu 99% Mist


Ihr betreibt hier gerade Schönrederei.  Also muß man sich, wenn man euer Beider Ausführungen Glauben schenken darf, auf Werbung nichts geben.
Sprich:  Wenn mir der Autohändler verspricht, dass das nächste Modell 300 KM/h fahren kann und ich es dann kaufe um festzustellen, dass es nur 280 fährt, soll ich mich damit zufrieden geben ... weil ... Werbung ist halt so?


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2012)

Intel hat zwar von 15% gesprochen, hat aber nicht gesagt worauf bezogen.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Intel hat zwar von 15% gesprochen, hat aber nicht gesagt worauf bezogen.


Cinebench 11.5 im direkten Vergleich zum Intel 2600K.  Worauf muss man das beziehen?

Entweder lässt man Cinebench 11.5 laufen, oder man lässt es ... von Rosinenpickerei habe ich weder vorher, noch nachher was lesen können.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Das ist irrelevant.  Es wurde ein Produkt mit zu erwartenden Fähigkeiten beworben.  Diese beworbenen Fähigkeiten werden augenscheinlich nicht erfüllt.
> Ivy ist mitnichten schlecht, aber die Vorgabe Intels wurde wohl kaum erreicht.  Spätestens morgen haben wir das amtlich.  ^^



Das ist doch nicht irrelevant.
Wenn du dich immer an Werbefolien klammerst, die die Hersteller so herausbringen dürftest du gar nichts mehr kaufen.



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich diese unfähige Firma, die seit dem Regor den "Hyper Transport Sync Flood Error" in den Revision Guides bis hin zum Bulldozer mit sich schleppt!



So unfähig finde ich die Firma nicht. Aber AMD ist nicht das Thema des Threads.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr betreibt hier gerade Schönrederei.  Also muß man sich, wenn man euer Beider Ausführungen Glauben schenken darf, auf Werbung nichts geben.
> Sprich:  Wenn mir der Autohändler verspricht, dass das nächste Modell 300 KM/h fahren kann und ich es dann kaufe um festzustellen, dass es nur 280 fährt, soll ich mich damit zufrieden geben ... weil ... Werbung ist halt so?



Sorry, aber wenn jemand diesen Folien Glauben schenkt, dann ist derjenige gelinde gesagt etwas naiv.
Oder schaust du dir im Fernsehen die Werbung an und glaubst, dass Red Bull Flügel verleiht 
Oder das ein Reinigungsmittel mit nur einem Tropfen eine verfettete Oberfläche blitzblank säubert
Selbst bei Werksangaben zum Benzinverbrauch von Autos wird geschönt.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Cinebench 11.5 im direkten Vergleich zum Intel 2600K.  Worauf muss man das beziehen?
> 
> Entweder lässt man Cinebench 11.5 laufen, oder man lässt es ... von Rosinenpickerei habe ich weder vorher, noch nachher was lesen können.


 
Wie wärs mit der IGP?
Haste da nen Bench?


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der IGP?
> Haste da nen Bench?


 
Vielleicht lief Ivy auch auf alle Kerne mit Turbo Modus und Sandy nur mit einem.
Solche _Bugs _gibt es ja von Board zu Board.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht lief Ivy auch auf alle Kerne mit Turbo Modus und Sandy nur mit einem.
> Solche _Bugs _gibt es ja von Board zu Board.


 
Man soll ja auch keine Gagabyte Bretter verwenden ... die haben es schon zu Sockel 939 Zeiten nicht geschafft sich an Spezifikationen zu halten.  Gagabyte K8N9F + 2 identische TV Karten = kein Post.


@GoldenMic
Das Einzige, worüber ich stolperte, ist wohl eine Reaktion auf das Event, wo Intel bei der Präsentation der Grafik geschummelt hat und es via VLC wiedergab.
Später hat man ein Ultrabook nachgereicht (soll das identische System gewesen sein) wo das Spiel F1 in mittlerer Auflösung oder AA flüssig spielbar, aber nicht ruckelfrei war.  Diese Aussage ist natürlich schwierig zu interpretieren.

Und sorry, selbstverständlich berufe ich mich auf Werbung, wenn ich beabsichtige etwas zu kaufen.  Das sind Richtlinien an denen ich mich orientiere.  Intel hat sich selbst das Ziel gesteckt.  Intel scheint es nicht zu erreichen.  Ziel verfehlt, Ivy erreicht die Ziele nicht.
Was ist daran so kompliziert?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:
			
		

> .Und sorry, selbstverständlich berufe ich mich auf Werbung, wenn ich beabsichtige etwas zu kaufen.  Das sind Richtlinien an denen ich mich orientiere.  Intel hat sich selbst das Ziel gesteckt.  Intel scheint es nicht zu erreichen.  Ziel verfehlt, Ivy erreicht die Ziele nicht.
> Was ist daran so kompliziert?



Mit anderen Worten hast du nichts aus den unzähligen Folienleaks der vergangenen Monate und Jahre gelernt.
Und wenn ich etwas kaufe, dann verlasse ich mich bestimmt nicht auf Werbung und Werbefolien des Herstellers


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten hast du nichts aus den unzähligen Folienleaks der vergangenen Monate und Jahe gelernt.
> Und wenn ich etwas kaufe, dann verlasse ich mich bestimmt nicht auf Werbung und Werbefolien des Herstellers


 
Entschuldige bitte, aber die Naivität die hier an den Tag gelegt wird, ist einfach erschreckend.  Was habe ich aus Folien gelernt?  Dass die Folien zu Sandy Bridge zutrafen?  Dass die Folien zu Nehalem zutrafen?
Furchtbar, furchtbar ...

Malt euch eure Welt, wie sie euch gefällt.  Ich bin raus aus dem Topic, das ist ein Kindergarten der nicht in der Lage rudimentärste Aussagen zu bewerten und schlichtweg die Versprechen Intels(!) ignoriert, die dem Tick bemessen wurden.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldige bitte, aber die Naivität die hier an den Tag gelegt wird, ist einfach erschreckend.  Was habe ich aus Folien gelernt?  Dass die Folien zu Sandy Bridge zutrafen?  Dass die Folien zu Nehalem zutrafen?
> Furchtbar, furchtbar ...
> Malt euch eure Welt, wie sie euch gefällt.  Ich bin raus aus dem Topic, das ist ein Kindergarten der nicht in der Lage rudimentärste Aussagen zu bewerten und schlichtweg die Versprechen Intels(!) ignoriert, die dem Tick bemessen wurden.



Nun, du schenkst Marketing-Folien glauben. 
Für einen User, der sich hier als "erfahren" hinstellt ist das etwas eigenartig, denn als erfahrener User sollte man es eigentlich besser wissen.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Ein erfahrener User erkennt, wenn ein das Produkt eines Unternehmens nicht die ursprünglichen Zielvorgaben erfüllt.  Die Unerfahrenen hingegen propagieren eine "Stagnation" als etwas Positives.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:
			
		

> Ein erfahrener User erkennt, wenn ein das Produkt eines Unternehmens nicht die ursprünglichen Zielvorgaben erfüllt.  Die Unerfahrenen hingegen propagieren eine "Stagnation" als etwas Positives.



Woher weißt du denn, wie die internen Vorgaben von Intel für Ivy Bridge waren. Richtig, dass kannst du nicht wissen.
Und jetzt komm nicht wieder mit deiner Folie. Es hat sich gezeigt, dass solche Folien bestenfalls dazu gut sind, sich den Popo abzuwischen.
Übrigens ist ein Shrink mit Sicherheit keine Stagnation, sondern die Grundlage, für Intels kommende nächste Architektur.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Achso, jetzt haben die internen Vorgaben eines Herstellers schon nichts mehr damit zu tun, was nach außen propagiert wird.  Oha, jetzt wird's aber trollig hier.
Die Folien sind mitnichten für den Popo, geben sie doch eine Richtung vor.  Zumal man nicht, wie die lieben Mitbewerber, mit Konkurrenzprodukten verglichen hat.
Diese Folie war an OEM Partner gerichtet und nicht an kleines Milchbubis im Internet, die mal ein paar Settings verstellen um einen Prozessor hochzutakten, damit er einen Film nicht in 32 Minuten, sondern 31,5 Minuten rendern kann ...
Diese OEM Partner verlassen sich natürlich auf derartiges Material.

Sich jetzt kackfrech in Foren wichtig zu machen und zu behaupten, auf Folien müsse man nichts geben, sry, das ist ausgemachter Pferdemist.
An den Folien hat sich Intel (wie auch AMD, NVIDIA, VIA etc) zu messen.  Wenn sie ihre eigenen Vorgaben nicht erreichen, dann ist das eben so.  Was uns wieder zur Aussage führt "Ivy ist genau so geworden, wie Intel es wollte" und das ist definitiver Unsinn.  Von dem, was Intel "wollte" und jenem was Intel nun "hat" gibt es Unterschiede - und die sind nicht zu knapp, wenn die bisherigen Benchergebnisse denn authentisch sein sollten.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

@ShiningDragon
Dann glaube du schön weiter an deine Folien 
Aber wundere dich nicht, wenn sich andere darüber lustig machen.
Ich warte lieber erst mal auf die Tests. Aber du mit deiner Glaskugel und deinen Folienleaks kannst ja jetzt schon alles beurteilen


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Und sorry, selbstverständlich berufe ich mich auf Werbung, wenn ich beabsichtige etwas zu kaufen.  Das sind Richtlinien an denen ich mich orientiere.  Intel hat sich selbst das Ziel gesteckt.  Intel scheint es nicht zu erreichen.  Ziel verfehlt, Ivy erreicht die Ziele nicht.
> Was ist daran so kompliziert?



Du kaufst also alles was in der Werbung besonders positiv betitelt wird?
Du kaufst ein Auto weil der Hersteller damit wirbt dass es schnell, sparsam und für die ganze Familie taugt ohne es auszuprobieren oder Tests abzuwarten?



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Ein erfahrener User erkennt, wenn ein das Produkt eines Unternehmens nicht die ursprünglichen Zielvorgaben erfüllt.  Die Unerfahrenen hingegen propagieren eine "Stagnation" als etwas Positives.


 
Wo stagniert Ivy denn?
Die IGP ist stärker als zuvor.
Die TDP ist gesunken.
Mit Tri Gate ist etwas ganz neues erschienen.
PCIe 3.0 kommt mit Ivy.

Stagnation sieht für mich anders aus.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Wo stagniert Ivy denn?
> Die IGP ist stärker als zuvor.
> Die TDP ist gesunken.
> Mit Tri Gate ist etwas ganz neues erschienen.
> ...



Eben letztlich eine konsequente Weiterentwicklung des schon sehr guten Vorgängers. Mehr stand für Ivy Bridge auch nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. April 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann glaube du schön weiter an deine Folien


Es sind nicht meine Folien, sondern Folien die Intel an OEM Partner gegeben hat.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich warte lieber erst mal auf die Tests.


Es sind bereits einige Tests publiziert worden, weil sich der Eine oder Andere nicht an NDAs hält.  Ich habe vorhin einige verlinkt. 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber du mit Deinen bisher zusammengetragenen Informationen und offiziellen Folien kannst ja jetzt schon alles beurteilen


Alles noch nicht, aber einiges.  Das fällt einem nach nunmehr 20 Jahren IT auch nicht wirklich schwer. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Du kaufst also alles was in der Werbung besonders positiv betitelt wird?


Die Folien sind KEINE Endkundenwerbung!


Threshold schrieb:


> Du kaufst ein Auto weil der Hersteller damit wirbt dass es schnell, sparsam und für die ganze Familie taugt ohne es auszuprobieren oder Tests abzuwarten?


Klar, warum nicht.  Irreführende Werbung ist verboten und würde es mir ermöglichen das Fahrzeug problemlos zurückzugeben, wenn es Beworbenes nicht einhält.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wo stagniert Ivy denn?
> Die IGP ist stärker als zuvor.


Schwer zu sagen, da noch nicht viele Tests draussen sind.  Mit der HD 3000 kann ich bspw. Dragon Age II auch auf 1920x1080 ruckelfrei spielen ...


Threshold schrieb:


> Die TDP ist gesunken.


Das werden wir spätestens morgen sehen.  Nach dem, was ich vorhin alles gesehen habe, sieht es nämlich eher nach einer Steigerung aus.  TDP ist nicht Stromverbrauch, sondern die Thermal Design Power anhand derer sich Systemintegratoren orientieren um eine anständige Kühllösung zu offerieren.
Wenn es sich allerdings bewahrheitet, dass die Temperatur im Gegensatz zu Sandy mit steigender Spannung erheblich ansteigt, ist die "niedrigere TDP" schlichtweg ein fake.  Und hierbei spielt es keine Rolle, ob nun Trigate oder kleinere Diefläche Schuld an den Hotspots sind.


Threshold schrieb:


> Mit Tri Gate ist etwas ganz neues erschienen.


Wayne?  Neu muss nicht besser sein.


Threshold schrieb:


> PCIe 3.0 kommt mit Ivy.


Anscheinend auch nicht bei jedem Prozessor.  Und selbst hier nur ein nice to have feature, da der effektive Nutzen bisher noch null ist.


Threshold schrieb:


> Stagnation sieht für mich anders aus.


Stagnation ist, wenn die Rechenleistung in etwa dem Vorgängermodell entspricht.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eben letztlich eine konsequente Weiterentwicklung des schon sehr guten Vorgängers. Mehr stand für Ivy Bridge auch nicht zu erwarten.


Was zu erwarten war, hat Intel vor einigen Monaten rumposaunt.  Davon ist nicht mehr viel übrig.  Es war demnach mehr zu erwarten und das bisher abgelieferte ist einfach ernüchternd.
Aber wir sind uns zumindest dahingehend einig, dass der Vorgänger Sandy Bridhe sehr gut war, noch immer ist und wohl auch noch die nächsten 1-2 Jahre sein wird.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:
			
		

> Was zu erwarten war, hat Intel vor einigen Monaten rumposaunt.  Davon ist nicht mehr viel übrig.  Es war demnach mehr zu erwarten und das bisher abgelieferte ist einfach ernüchternd.
> Aber wir sind uns zumindest dahingehend einig, dass der Vorgänger Sandy Bridhe sehr gut war, noch immer ist und wohl auch noch die nächsten 1-2 Jahre sein wird.




Wie ich schon sagte: Glaube weiter an deinen Kram, wenn du dann glücklich bist.
Ich kann nur noch mal betonen, dass es extrem naiv ist an Marketingfolien und Leaks zu glauben.
Und es ist auch nicht die feine Art, anderen das geistige Niveau abzusprechen, nur weil sie anderer Meinung sind.
Das war es dann auch von meiner Seite aus zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Die Folien sind KEINE Endkundenwerbung!



Ein OEM Partner muss auch beworben werden.



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, da noch nicht viele Tests draussen sind.  Mit der HD 3000 kann ich bspw. Dragon Age II auch auf 1920x1080 ruckelfrei spielen ...



Dir sollte klar sein dass die IGP für den mobilen Bereicht wichtiger ist als für den Desktop Markt.



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Das werden wir spätestens morgen sehen.  Nach dem, was ich vorhin alles gesehen habe, sieht es nämlich eher nach einer Steigerung aus.  TDP ist nicht Stromverbrauch, sondern die Thermal Design Power anhand derer sich Systemintegratoren orientieren um eine anständige Kühllösung zu offerieren.
> Wenn es sich allerdings bewahrheitet, dass die Temperatur im Gegensatz zu Sandy mit steigender Spannung erheblich ansteigt, ist die "niedrigere TDP" schlichtweg ein fake.  Und hierbei spielt es keine Rolle, ob nun Trigate oder kleinere Diefläche Schuld an den Hotspots sind.



Das ist doch nicht richtig.
Wenn die TDP von 95 auf 77 Watt gesunken ist und die Tests die du hier in den Raum wirfst belegen dass die Leistungsaufnahme gesunken ist, ist das ein Zeichen dafür dass Ivy weniger Strom braucht.
Und wenn eine CPU für das Übertakten mehr Strom braucht ist für den Bencher vielleicht blöd aber für Intel nicht von Interesse.



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Anscheinend auch nicht bei jedem Prozessor.



Das kannst du sicher belegen oder?



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Und selbst hier nur ein nice to have feature, da der effektive Nutzen bisher noch null ist.



Es geht nicht immer um Spiele. Du musst mal etwas weiter blicken als nur bis zu deinem Monitor. 



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Stagnation ist, wenn die Rechenleistung in etwa dem Vorgängermodell entspricht.



Tut sie doch nicht.
Die Rechenleistung ist besser geworden. Die HD4000 ist der HD3000 deutlich überlegen. Da geht auch zur Rechenleistung falls dir das entfallen sein sollte.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. April 2012)

Die Herrschaften beruhigen sich bitte wieder. Alternative ist die Verteilung von Karten gegebenenfalls auch Zwangsurlaub. Persönliche Angriffe sind bitte zu unterlassen.

*B2T

EDIT*
Account-Löschungen sind nicht Thema des Threads. Ein Beitrag dazu reicht an der richtigen Stelle.


----------



## ralle_h (22. April 2012)

@Marc:

Habt ihr mal nachgefragt bzw. nachgemessen, ob die berechneten Temps von Programmen ala CoreTemp oder RealTemp überhaupt stimmen?

Stimmt die von CoreTemp angezeigte TJ Max von 105°C?

Wäre nice das zu wissen, NDA fällt ja eh in T-20


----------



## Lex360 (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Wayne?  Neu muss nicht besser sein.


 
New is always better - True Story 

Anyways.. wie gesagt... das NDA sollte jetzt eh gleichmal fallen... wie war das bei SB, ist da das NDA auch erst am Releasetag gefallen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, da noch nicht viele Tests draussen sind.  Mit der HD 3000 kann ich bspw. Dragon Age II auch auf 1920x1080 ruckelfrei spielen ...


Nun, Intel selbst hat 16 EUs für die HD4k auf dem Bejing IDF bekannt gegeben, der L3 ist seit dem Frisco IDF bekannt und die Frequenzen leaken seit Monaten. Ich habe schon vor Monaten gesagt, das werden rund +50 % auf die HD3k und bald werden wir ja [offiziell] sehen, ob dem so ist. AMD macht btw ähnliche Sprünge mit Trinity.



ralle_h schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal nachgefragt bzw. nachgemessen, ob die berechneten Temps von Programmen ala CoreTemp oder RealTemp überhaupt stimmen? Stimmt die von CoreTemp angezeigte TJ Max von 105°C?


Die Tjmax "weiß" eh nur die CPU selbst, aber man kann zB bei gleichem Board und Kühler die Drehzahlen abgreifen oder ein Stab-Thermometer einsetzen.


----------



## ralle_h (22. April 2012)

Die Sache ist ja die:

Der Fakt, dass im BIOS 10-15°C weniger angezeigt wird als bei sämtlichen Auslesetools (und das schon im Idle/unter Teillast) und dass bei Leuten mit Waküs die Wassertemperaturen nur 1-2°c wärmer sind als mit ner Sandy CPU, (die Core Temps aber laut Tools angeblich 20°C höher sind), würde darauf deuten dass

a) die Temepraturanzeigen von Tools wie RealTemp/CoreTemp oder co (noch) nicht stimmen, oder
b) die Hitze sich wegen den Modifikationen/Neuerungem im Inneren staut.

Das ist halt noch die große Frage. Hoffe euer Test morgen/in der nächsten Ausgabe kann da etwas Klarheit schaffen - auch wenn das den "Ottonormaluser" nicht wirklich interessieren wird, solange er das Ganze überhaupt vernünftig gekühlt bekommt.

Throtteln tun die CPUs ja selbst bei (angeblichen) "100°C noch nicht


----------



## Ganjaman (22. April 2012)

Auch hier reden immer alle von Sandy oder Ivy Bridge für HTPCs. Das sollte man sich aber echt zweimal überlegen, weil mit diesen Chips die 24p Wiedergabe nicht flüssig machbar ist. Soviel ich gelesen habe, wurde das Problem beim Ivy noch nicht behoben. Man kann sich dann natürlich eine Grafikkarte dazu stecken und alles läuft wieder rund.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (23. April 2012)

Erstaunlich, wie Intel mit den AMDs zumindest bei den Spiele-Benchmarks den Boden aufwischt...

Der Performace-Zuwachs von Ivy ist generell allerdings sehr sehr mager und bestimmt weit hinter den Erwartungen vieler potentieller Käufer. Es gibt praktisch keinen Anreiz, von Sandy umzusteigen.


----------



## ReVan1199 (23. April 2012)

Aber das ist doch schon seit einem Jahr bekannt?
Man braucht sich doch jetzt nicht zu wundern, das nach dem shrink und den paar Verbesserungen nur ein kleiner Performanceschub vorhanden ist?


----------



## Seabound (23. April 2012)

Lex360 schrieb:
			
		

> New is always better - True Story



Außer bei Wein und Käse 

Hmmmmm Käääse!

Ich hoffe, es gibt nen signifikanten Vorteil, wenn ich von meinem Agena auf Ivy umsteige. Wird mal Zeit. Aber ich warte mal besser noch das nächste Stepping ab.


----------



## ReVan1199 (23. April 2012)

Man ist die Warterei doof
Das NDA soll ja heute um 18h fallen...


----------



## Nachtmensch (23. April 2012)

Um 18h erst? Mhhm das ist wirklich doof.


----------



## soul4ever (23. April 2012)

Schlimmer find ich das wohl erst ab nächsten Montag in großem Stil versendet werden wird,dann Di. Feiertag....grml, Mist


----------



## Ralf345 (23. April 2012)

Ganjaman schrieb:


> Auch hier reden immer alle von Sandy oder Ivy Bridge für HTPCs. Das sollte man sich aber echt zweimal überlegen, weil mit diesen Chips die 24p Wiedergabe nicht flüssig machbar ist. Soviel ich gelesen habe, wurde das Problem beim Ivy noch nicht behoben. Man kann sich dann natürlich eine Grafikkarte dazu stecken und alles läuft wieder rund.


 

Laut Awardfabrik ist 24p Wiedergabe problemlos möglich mit Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Cunda (23. April 2012)

NDA wurde aufgelöst und die PCGames hat mal ein Video dazu gemacht:
Intel Ivy Bridge-Test mit Video: Core i7-3770K, Core i5-3570K und Core i5-3550 im Leistungs- und Spiele-Check


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. April 2012)

ja, vielleicht sollten wir auch mal PCGH.de hier erwähnen, denn das Video wurde mit unserem CPU-Fachmann Marc Sauter zusammen gedreht. 

Ivy Bridge im Test: Core i7-3770K, Core i5-3570K und Core i5-3550 unter der Lupe


----------



## NCphalon (23. April 2012)

Wie siehts denn mit Lucids VirtuMVP aus?


----------



## Ganjaman (23. April 2012)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Laut Awardfabrik ist 24p Wiedergabe problemlos möglich mit Ivy Bridge.


 
Hatte ich inzwischen auch entdeckt. Aber sonst konnte ich überall nur ältere Spekulationen lesen, dass es ebend auch bei Ivy so bleiben würde.

Das wäre dann natürlich DER Kaufgrund für Besitzer eines Sandy basierten HTPCs. Aber die haben wahrscheinlich alle schon eine Graka gekauft oder sind nicht so anspruchsvoll.


----------

